# The House Of Ill Manners - April 2016



## mockingbird (Apr 20, 2016)

The House Of Ill Manners ​

This was a weird find and not by me but by Dauntless, we was discussing all the usual sites we had been too, an gradually realised we could be sat upon a gem, we knew nothing about? I had said to Dauntless if I am over that way I could check it out? but alas my birthday came first and so did a mega wales trip camping. Upon my return after a few days Dauntless told me he was going to check a few sites an the gem we discussed being one of them, within 4 hours he had messaged me saying "Im in and you need to see it" This of course sparked my curiosity so I decided I should make the effort an hope to catch Dauntless local to the place considering he had been travelling all day. Sadly I had missed him as it would take him 3 hours to get home! 
I entered the same way he did an soon found myself fully indulged in this place, but I needed more time so I set a date to return an this time I wouldnt be alone, my accomplices wanted to climb a certain zip wire tower local to where we was, so why not make it a second visit here an have more time.
The house in question is rather disgusting and certainly in need of some TLC, with gloves on I began piecing more of the puzzle together, as myself an Dauntless knew of most of the history we was missing the finer points, but sadly to protect such a place from "magpies and alike" I wont include any here sadly as interesting as it is, I also wont include any outside shots for even more obvious reasons, but this place as Dauntless told me was a gem and it kept on giving, we uncovered so much from old letters giving more sufficient evidence to the history we knew to the sheer delight of reading some love letters.

For me this house sits on one of the best places this year, especially as it kept on giving. minus my wales explores. (yet unseen)

Big thanks to Dauntless for finally checking this possible place, an letting me know on the day! 

And yes all addresses an such have been blurred an changed.


Here is the shots!












































































Thanks for looking everyone and plenty more real soon


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 20, 2016)

Proper great stuff, brilliant write out and brilliant pictures too. I'm glad at how well this place turned out.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 20, 2016)

This place is like Marmite!! you love or hate it, I hate marmite but love this 
Nice one MB


----------



## airfix (Apr 20, 2016)

Amazing. What a place. Deserves to be kept a secret location!


----------



## smiler (Apr 20, 2016)

Wise decision by you both, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## krela (Apr 20, 2016)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## tazong (Apr 20, 2016)

Really great photos there bud - you actually get a good sense of the person who lived there just from the photos and thats not a easy thing to do.
super stuff and a lovley write up.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 21, 2016)

Marmite... Definitely a lover!

Amazing shots as always mate! Thanks for the report


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 21, 2016)

Excellent report.


----------



## Highbury (Apr 23, 2016)

Exceptional photos! i bet this is on a few people's lists to see, you've made it excellent same as Dauntless's report. Looking forward to your book also Mockingbird


----------



## Luise (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow, just wow... Brilliant photos.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

Another intriguing place and set of photos - a great find & enjoyed the write up..... plus, after reading the previous comments I feel compelled to voice my opinion on Marmite - I love it


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 26, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Proper great stuff, brilliant write out and brilliant pictures too. I'm glad at how well this place turned out.



Couldnt of asked for a better location dude! top marks your way for deciding to swing by an give it a nose about


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 26, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Another intriguing place and set of photos - a great find & enjoyed the write up..... plus, after reading the previous comments I feel compelled to voice my opinion on Marmite - I love it



Why thank you! its one of my recently explores, but I have such a backlog I feel no need to rush reports out, so glad you like it


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 26, 2016)

cunningplan said:


> This place is like Marmite!! you love or hate it, I hate marmite but love this
> Nice one MB



Why hello stranger, we should do a trip soon! youd love this place dude  and cheers glad my photography appeals after all these years aha


----------



## Potter (Apr 27, 2016)

Great to see more of this. It should be called the Marmite house. And I love Marmite.
Was that item positioned over a certain part of that poster on purpose?


----------



## mockingbird (May 7, 2016)

Potter said:


> Great to see more of this. It should be called the Marmite house. And I love Marmite.
> Was that item positioned over a certain part of that poster on purpose?



Positioned yes haha didnt want to share naked men across the internet or highlight the agenda of stuff inside especially the bloke and wifes lives, in a way which was done before. Marmite house indeed


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

These houses are always nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## sureshank (May 10, 2016)

nice set chap


----------



## DaleDave (May 14, 2016)

This is a great find - and some thought provoking photos to boot!
Well done!


----------



## LadyPandora (May 15, 2016)

What a beaut


----------

